# New Key, immobilizer light flashing but car working fine? how to turn the light off



## gpjlytham (Jun 21, 2020)

Hi All

when i bought my 2004 beetle convertible 1.8t it only came with one key and that is a worry so i bought a key fob with a new new blank key off ebay for approx $15. 

I programmed it using the old key in the ignition and the drivers door lock apart (key not cut yet) and it appears to work. The doors lock/unlock the trunk pop’s so all is good. 

I took the new key to Batteries + and they said $10 to cut the key. Perfect $15 + $10 = $25 that’s a bargain.

I try the new key in the ignition and the car starts, I set off and notice a flashing light on the dash, it looks like a car and a key. I look it up and it is the immobilizer light. But….. the car still runs like normal. I go back into Batteries + and they say they can attempt to program the key but they would charge me and they thought that they wouldn’t do any better than I had. So I drove home.

I have turned the car on and off a few times and the light still flashes but the car runs fine.

I have purchased the VCDS lite so I looked up the immobilizer and it states that you need a 4 or 7 digit pin to make a new key work. How do I get the pin? The label is in the trunk with engine and trans info etc but I don’t see an immobilizer pin. 

the old key still works as before, the imobilizer light comes on as a bulb check then it goes out. how do i make the new key work like the old key?

Any help would be great.

Gareth


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Check out these links; to familiarize yourself with how the immo works and how to do the key matching process: 

https://www.tunemyeuro.com/vw-key-fob-programming-guide/

https://www.myturbodiesel.com/d2/1000q/multi/immobilizer-VW-Audi-FAQ.htm

While, you might be able to do your own programming with the addition of a program, like VagTacho, to pull the secret key code; if you want to get things done the quickest, least hassle way, you might have a local mobile auto locksmith, do things for you.


----------



## gpjlytham (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks Billymade.

When a car is new an immobilizer is a good idea but on a 16 year old car that isn’t worth much it’s just a pain.

I might try the $25 programming tool rental on https://www.tunemyeuro.com/genuine-vagtacho-tool-for-programming-keys-rent-or-buy/ They take a $500 deposit upfront, has anyone used them? Are they a reputable company? 

it is odd that the immobilizer light flashes but the car drives ok. (just a bit of tape over the light might be good).

The previous owner had put tape over the airbag light but the repair was a cheep fix, a wire had broken in the seat belt buckle, I bought a used buckle and the light has gone out. That’s $5 well spent.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

I wonder if the previous owner already had the immobilizer defeated. I know some of them will still have a flashing light but you can still drive the car. That would be my guess.


----------



## Keith1968 (2 mo ago)

gpjlytham said:


> Hi All
> 
> when i bought my 2004 beetle convertible 1.8t it only came with one key and that is a worry so i bought a key fob with a new new blank key off ebay for approx $15.
> 
> ...





gpjlytham said:


> Hi All
> 
> when i bought my 2004 beetle convertible 1.8t it only came with one key and that is a worry so i bought a key fob with a new new blank key off ebay for approx $15.
> 
> ...


Hiya Gareth 
How did you program key please?
“I programmed it using the old key in the ignition and the drivers door lock apart (key not cut yet) and it appears to work.”
Thanks Keith


----------

